# Just picked this gem up rare 828



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked this rare 828 up just then spur of the moment, to sell,, works good,, the guy just did bottom end,gears, shafts, bearings and impeller bearing and all new cables, around $700 in parts,,, throws snow just as good as my hss 928 and snow is wet ,heavy and 1 degree, after using it I sure do appreciate my hss928 with the remote chute a lot more


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cool.most of the 828's i come across really show their age.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Honda just seems like they made all their blowers for people under 5'10". The way they run and throw though, you can find a list of excuses to forgive their ergonomics:icon_smile_big: Nice machine.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*Lmao!*



jtclays said:


> Honda just seems like they made all their blowers for people under 5'10". The way they run and throw though, you can find a list of excuses to forgive their ergonomics:icon_smile_big: Nice machine.



Took'em years to figure out Westerners were taller than Asians! Their cars and bikes were not ergonomically sized for us until they started making them here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

being 5 foot 5 and shrinking , I don't have any problems.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

That's the 828 that was in Gander for $550. I was the first person to view the ad a minute after it was posted. I was going to call to pick it up myself for a friend but things didn't work out.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

GregNL said:


> That's the 828 that was in Gander for $550. I was the first person to view the ad a minute after it was posted. I was going to call to pick it up myself for a friend but things didn't work out.


lol, yip thats the one , she had the bottom done,,, all cables too,,,, I sold it last night around 9 pm,,, had 3 people bidding on it,,, she sold for triple I payed,,,,,I just put a new plug in,, changed the oil,, cleaned it up,, waxed it,,,,greased the chute on top and chute gear down below,, tighten the tracks,,, adjusted the cable enough to get a few 100 more rpms and changed cable to the top notch of drive lever on left side and down below to make it faster in reverse and forward,,, just so happened my buddy was in Gander on a skidoo trip to bring it back,,,,, just caught him cause he was leaving to come back in an hour.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

524SWE said:


> Took'em years to figure out Westerners were taller than Asians! Their cars and bikes were not ergonomically sized for us until they started making them here.


lol, nope not made for people like me 260lbs 6foot 3,, reaching down to turn chute handle is a nitemare,,,,,,i'll always have the electric start,,battery and remote chute controls from here on in


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Greg theres a very big high demand here in Corner Brook,,,,,,all down the coast all points along the way to St Anthony as far on the other end to Port aux Basque for good used Hondas in last 5 years I have been selling them,,this 828 is 16th honda I sold since Oct,,,,last year I sold 24, and year before 15,,,, most people here would rather have a good used honda then buying brand new and have to finance or get a loan to pay out,,, biggest seller is 928,, base model or joystick controls,,,, next best seller for the ladys is the 724,,, nice and easy for them to use,,, and a scatter few people like the 11/32 honda or the 13/32s because of large driveways,,,, most blowers I get come from here in C.B,,,, St johns,,,, all points in between, got to be watching the main site kijjii,,, then the other 2 sites nl classifieds and lastly,,,, least site people use nl buy and sell,,,,,, the 622 honda dont go over well here because of the amount of snow we get and the high snow banks they just cant fire it up there, any work that has to be done on every blower I pick up is done,, most need nothing ,just basic oil change,,,,new plug,, maybe a carb cleaning,,, scatter one may need a cable,,,, and few I picked up real cheap because bottom end was gone,,,, rebuild it with new gears shafts bearings etc then they are like new all over again no matter how old they are,, its a wintertime hobby for me to be at it,,,, best part of winter,,, blowing snow and selling Hondas,lol,,, I did bring a few blowers in from New Brunswick,,,,Halifax and cape breton n.s this year


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> Greg theres a very big high demand here in Corner Brook,,,,,,all down the coast all points along the way to St Anthony as far on the other end to Port aux Basque for good used Hondas in last 5 years I have been selling them,,this 828 is 16th honda I sold since Oct,,,,last year I sold 24, and year before 15,,,, most people here would rather have a good used honda then buying brand new and have to finance or get a loan to pay out,,, biggest seller is 928,, base model or joystick controls,,,, next best seller for the ladys is the 724,,, nice and easy for them to use,,, and a scatter few people like the 11/32 honda or the 13/32s because of large driveways,,,, most blowers I get come from here in C.B,,,, St johns,,,, all points in between, got to be watching the main site kijjii,,, then the other 2 sites nl classifieds and lastly,,,, least site people use nl buy and sell,,,,,, the 622 honda dont go over well here because of the amount of snow we get and the high snow banks they just cant fire it up there, any work that has to be done on every blower I pick up is done,, most need nothing ,just basic oil change,,,,new plug,, maybe a carb cleaning,,, scatter one may need a cable,,,, and few I picked up real cheap because bottom end was gone,,,, rebuild it with new gears shafts bearings etc then they are like new all over again no matter how old they are,, its a wintertime hobby for me to be at it,,,, best part of winter,,, blowing snow and selling Hondas,lol,,, I did bring a few blowers in from New Brunswick,,,,Halifax and cape breton n.s this year



where do you get your parts? online, dealer , or do you have a couple donor machines?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> where do you get your parts? online, dealer , or do you have a couple donor machines?


All at the dealer here where I am,,,,very seldom do they not have the parts anyone will need,,, may have to order a scattered chute motor once and a while,,,as for bearings,,cables,,,,gear sets for the bottom end they always have those parts,they have Honda 13hp engine on the shelf been there on the shelf for 2 years they fired it up today,,,,was there for 999 plus tax,,,,,told me if Iwant it I could have it $650 and tax,,,, I'm thinking about getting and putting it on my 2014 hss 928 the summer,,,, it'll bolt right on there, she''ll be 13/28 then


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

For the high cost they sell for used in that area, not sure why people don't buy new. I mean, you can buy a 15 year old one for over $2k, run it for another 15 years til it's worthless. Or, buy brand new, sell it in 15 years for over $2k and you just owned the snowblower for the first 15 years of its life for the same overall cost of ownership as the last 15 years of its life(and naturally those last 15 years are a time where maintenance costs are increased and reliability is decreased). I don't get it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marlow said:


> For the high cost they sell for used in that area, not sure why people don't buy new. I mean, you can buy a 15 year old one for over $2k, run it for another 15 years til it's worthless. Or, buy brand new, sell it in 15 years for over $2k and you just owned the snowblower for the first 15 years of its life for the same overall cost of ownership as the last 15 years of its life(and naturally those last 15 years are a time where maintenance costs are increased and reliability is decreased). I don't get it.


Some people can't afford the $4K for a new Honda. Same reason why there is a market for Used cars - sort of, With cars, though, the 1st couple of years are the high depreciation period. Not sure how the SB depreciation cure looks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Having bought an old 828 for $300 and doing all the work myself is cost effective. Plus I just picked up a junk 828 for free for parts.

going on my 6th winter so what does that cost me $50 a year.

but if you have to pay for maintenance and repairs you may be right and buy new or close to new .


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy crap, you have a lot of snow on the ground there.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

69ariens said:


> Holy crap, you have a lot of snow on the ground there.


Oh yes like that here every year


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Some people can't afford the $4K for a new Honda. Same reason why there is a market for Used cars - sort of, With cars, though, the 1st couple of years are the high depreciation period. Not sure how the SB depreciation cure looks.


Exactly,, people rather pay pretty good money for a good used even just to save $1-
$2000 on a new one,,, also some cant get access to that much money to buy new or have no credit to buy one,,, thats why they come to me,,,, sometimes ill take a deposit and hold the machines I sell up to a few weeks till they come up with the remainder in full then give them the machine after paid for,,, and others well with the bad reviews on all the newer style hondas whats the good of paying $45-$5000 even with warranty when they cant make them any better for speed,,, throwing snow and the clogging issues,,,,,this year Yamaha out sold all Hondas here and same as last year since Honda changed the style, and are sold out of Yamahas,,, think they sold over 120 units in the 624 and 10/28's,,,, they still have lots of Hondas left on the floor not sold


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

*Honda*



chaulky45 said:


> ,,, and others well with the bad reviews on all the newer style hondas whats the good of paying $45-$5000 even with warranty when they cant make them any better for speed,,, throwing snow and the clogging issues,,,,,this year Yamaha out sold all Hondas here and same as last year since Honda changed the style, and are sold out of Yamahas,,, think they sold over 120 units in the 624 and 10/28's,,,, they still have lots of Hondas left on the floor not sold



Hmmm...... well, reading this makes me feel even better about the barely used 928 I found locally on CL. I had it gone through at the local dealers and they fixed a couple of little things. It sitting in the barn, while we keep using the 2002 828 which is still running strong. The "new" 928 will go to my son when we sell this house. 


And I am sure the Honda 828 will sell when the time comes too. Honda 'blowers have a excellent name around here.


NB


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Natty Bumpo said:


> Hmmm...... well, reading this makes me feel even better about the barely used 928 I found locally on CL. I had it gone through at the local dealers and they fixed a couple of little things. It sitting in the barn, while we keep using the 2002 828 which is still running strong. The "new" 928 will go to my son when we sell this house.
> 
> 
> And I am sure the Honda 828 will sell when the time comes too. Honda 'blowers have a excellent name around here.
> ...


Yes any Honda also around here,, I just picked up another one today,,,my buddys 2013 honda 724,,,, he was gonna get the new 928 honda but after seeing a few being used he changed his mind,,,I convinced him to by the 1028 yamaha he bought today after I bought his Honda,,, its nice upgrade from the 724,, he loves it,,,,,as you can see the happy face in pic,lol I only had it here a few hours and I have it sold already,,,, people are always messaging me to get one,, getting scarce now ,, season is almost over,posting a small video there now


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

He definitely looks like a happy customer. Those 1028 Yamahas look so impressive.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> Yes any Honda also around here,, I just picked up another one today,,,my buddys 2013 honda 724,,,, he was gonna get the new 928 honda but after seeing a few being used he changed his mind,,,I convinced him to by the 1028 yamaha he bought today after I bought his Honda,,, its nice upgrade from the 724,, he loves it,,,,,as you can see the happy face in pic,lol I only had it here a few hours and I have it sold already,,,, people are always messaging me to get one,, getting scarce now ,, season is almost over,posting a small video there now
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/HaL0_3IAoUU



Chaulky,

do you try to get used Honda's more in the spring and summer? around here even the parts machines are too high priced during the winter.

I wish I were closer by so I could see your shop. Have sold several machines in the last month or so and just use the money to buy tools and always on the lookout for the next Honda to refurbish.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Chaulky,
> 
> do you try to get used Honda's more in the spring and summer? around here even the parts machines are too high priced during the winter.
> 
> I wish I were closer by so I could see your shop. Have sold several machines in the last month or so and just use the money to buy tools and always on the lookout for the next Honda to refurbish.


Very rarely in summer,,,,, normallt people dont think or fool around with them that time of year,,,its always when the 1st bit of snow appears they put up for sale,,,sometime the beginning of Oct to Now, are parts in used are rare also in used


----------

